

Did they find the malaysian plane yet - ilhackernews
http://didtheyfindthemalaysianplaneyet.com/

======
eip
[http://i.imgur.com/W8cCvpJ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/W8cCvpJ.jpg)

~~~
nextw33k
An interesting alternative theory, however it's unreferenced and from a post
on 4chan. Not exactly the most trustworthy collection of people.

~~~
alanpca
Snopes has covered it already:
[http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/malaysiapatent.asp](http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/malaysiapatent.asp)

------
not_paul_graham
Am I missing something obvious or is this just a static webpage?

    
    
      DID THEY FIND
      THE MALAYSIAN
      PLANE YET?
    
      maybe...

